# Vampire make up/fangs help please



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi, does anyone have any photos of how they did their faces as a vampire please? Male or female just so I can get some inspiration please? Also, I've bought 3 different types of fangs but they all look huge or too thick in my mouth! I've heard that they can be made from false nails? Cut down and stuck on using Fixodent or similar? Can anyone advise please?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

There should be pics on Pinterest for the make-up. Not sure about the teeth?


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks Dandy, I've spent months on Pinterest looking at ideas but nothing has really stood out for me, I think with them all looking too 'perfectly done' (?!) So hopefully I'll get to see some real-life photos of what ppl have done (if that makes sense haha) I've searched through the costume forums but haven't really seen any vampire stuff... As for the teeth... I'm going to buy some false nails today and experiment tonight ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Try looking on cosplay sites/forums - you should find something there. There are a lot of Facebook pages for cosplayers as well. They frequently put pics on of their latest costumes.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Good idea, never thought about the cosplay stuff, thank you!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i've seen youtube tutorials as well for the fake nail teeth.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Never thought to check YouTube, thanks!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a small mouth to.I bought the petite scare crow fangs.I could wear them but I gagged a lot during the night lol.I kept tasting the mold stuff mixed with drinks not good.
They are in my avatar pic.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

I just found this post, but this info may still be helpful. Check out a product called friendly plastic. It comes in little granules that soften in hot water, then you just form it against your own canine tooth for an instant, custom fit fang. Pretty awesome stuff.

For your inspiration pic, here's our Vampyre prosthetic (storebought teeth, but you could easily make something like these with Friendly Plastic)


----------



## Night Gardener (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't have any special visual references for vampires, but perhaps my insomnia-induced writing can benefit you from a technical standpoint:

Ages ago, I bought vampire teeth that came in a little black coffin with black velvet lining for their realistic enamel shading. Might have been called "Fangtastic"? But they were bulky for me, oddly shaped in the back and no matter how I tried, they just wouldn't stay attached to my teeth. 

They couldn't be returned to the store anyway, so I decided to throw away the instructions and figure out how to get them to stay in my mouth. With some serious filing of the BACKSIDE of the teeth and the inner cone, they became more like clip-in veneer caps- like wearing nothing! I put the molding in each tooth cavity, and feathered all the overflow into the roof of my mouth in a left and right side, and actually built it up a bit.

Next, I took the clearish-white molding putty and spent a while forming it behind the top row of my teeth in two ever-so-slighly overlapping pieces, left and right side, that fanned into the roof of my mouth and around my upper back teeth where my smile no longer reached, and basically completely surrounded those two rear upper teeth.
I made sure it didn't ooze through from back to front. 

Then, I softened the mold just slightly and made a left side and a right side where the fang strip was attached to the "behind the front teeth" bridge. I just had to remember to put the right side fang in first. It was a two piece that joined into one piece because the molding media was so toolable it could be soft enough to be comfy but could be 'clickable'. I've tried other compounds (usually pink) that you boil to shape like the white stuff, but it never seem to cure or harden to keep a definite shape and they're impossible to wear. 

I'm glad I took the time to heavily modify the teeth into veneers and really engineered the overlapping bridge retainers... perfectly comfortable to wear. Hardly any bulk and it did not effect my speech. 

Now, if I threw my head back laughing, you'd see that the roof of my mouth had a lot of clearish-white plastic molded material, but the actual appearance of the teeth was seamless. My upper soft pallet did most of the friction fitting, not unlike a little denture.

I've heard of the acrylic nails method, but I also think you might be able to make something with a combination of translucent sculpey clay and whites, browns, etc. to match the natural enamel look of teeth. And you will be able to buff to a medium or high luster shine and seal with mineral oil or a beeswax (where the molding compound doesn't need to attach to seal up the plastic) to get them as realistic as you want. I wouldn't recommend trying to make a casting, bridge or molding with the uncured polymer clay in your mouth. 

So, try to craft a veneer and plan on a lot of sanding and rasping after its cured to get the perfect shape and fit for your needs. Luckily, the polymer clay is rather inexpensive and can also be tinted with water-based paints, and is also paintable once cured.


----------

